# Michael Caine interview - Parkinson - BBC



## Hawke (Apr 12, 2010)

[yt]kXJ-oAq2XZg[/yt]


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 12, 2010)

Great interview. I spotted Billy Connolly there. Was that the delightful Amanda Holden of Britain's Got Talent next to Michael Caine?


----------

